# Candycanes



## rottensheperd (Oct 27, 2010)

Jonesy enjoys the occasional piece of candycane or mint as a treat. Should I not be giving him these things?

Also on the list of strange treaties are: apples, blueberries, pumpkin, carrots, almonds, zucchini, and watermelon. I know most of this is ok, and I've never seen any adverse effects, as my dog seems to have an iron digestive system to match his rock hard head. Just wondering if a sugary candy is ok or not.

Any other dogs with strange tastes?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I personally don't give my dogs anything sugary like that just because it isn't good for them. The occasional piece of fruit maybe but that's it really.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I agree with Danemama, sugar in any form especially processed isn't good for dogs, fruit and veggies as treats are pretty harmless.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Make sure its not with the artificial sweetner xylitol, some gums, breath mints, candy, and other human foods can be toxic to dogs.


----------



## Muck (Nov 16, 2010)

Its like eating a big mac. Isnt going to make you die but isnt going to make you healthier. 

When ever we took our younger dog to my parents she would eat all the raspberries she could off the bushes and once the plums started falling from the trees I found her eating them but leaving the pits. 

There are probably some mint flavored treats you could use that dont contain as much sugar.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I was really strict with my dog when she was a pup and made absolutely sure she never got anything sweet. Now, even if she is offered it, she will not take anything with sugar in it. Which, I must say, makes me extremely happy as I've got the sweet tooth from hell and there's no way I'm sharing my lollies with her!
I'm sure if your dog just gets a tiny piece every now and then, it won't harm her, but I'd be much more inclined to give her fruit or something more healthy. Like ol Wags said, stay far, far away from anything with artificial sweetners, very bad for dogs.


----------



## rottensheperd (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, I never thought about artificial sweeteners! No more sugar for Mr Jones. He can still drool over his apples though.


----------

